# Aortic stenosis after tavr?



## Marybeth (Jun 24, 2016)

Do I still code that the patient still has aortic stenosis after a TAVR?


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jun 24, 2016)

I think you have to code status code, no need for stenosis code.


----------



## coop22 (Jun 24, 2016)

If they are still an inpatient I would use the I35.0 and Z95.2


----------

